# I wanna bring tears to your eyes.



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 30, 2008)

Probably the coolest thing I've seen in 2008


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 30, 2008)

That's... beautiful... ;o


----------



## Flam9 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cleanly done.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 30, 2008)

That...is...awesome...Very cleanly done like Flam9 said.


----------



## test84 (Jan 30, 2008)

more pix below, seems that its done by Morpheon Mods.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thevideogamegirl/2105768885/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/thevideogamegirl/2105768657/


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 1, 2008)

thats insane. id like an element one. nintendo power featured a metroid one.


----------

